# Royal Canin "Medium" or "Maxi"?



## jfbprivate (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello there:

I have a question concerning the choice of the right food, although I'm not looking for opinions in general but about this very brand only.

I've been feeding my APBT puppy with "Royal Canin Medium Junior 32" from the very beginning, but have recently started wondering if the "Maxi" version might be more suitable for her since the recommended adult weight for "Medium" is only 11–25 kg. I guess an APBT is considered a medium-sized breed, however, concerning their weight, I'm thinking that "Maxi" (26–45 kg) would be even more appropriate. Also, the medium food lumps are really tiny.

People's opinions about her size differ a lot. Some say she's growing fast, that she is quite big for her age, then some say the opposite. She is 18 weeks and 16 kg, adding 1 kg a week.

Many thanks for your personal valuations, tips and ideas!

Jan


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jfbprivate

I have a question concerning the choice of the right food, although I'm not looking for opinions in general but about this very brand only. First I am not going to tell you what I think about the food as it sounds like you are pleased with this food for your dog. So on that note I will answer your question on the difference between Med / Maxi

I've been feeding my APBT puppy with "Royal Canin Medium Junior 32" from the very beginning, but have recently started wondering if the "Maxi" version might be more suitable for her since the recommended adult weight for "Medium" is only 11-25 kg. I guess an APBT is considered a medium-sized breed, however, concerning their weight, I'm thinking that "Maxi" (26-45 kg) would be even more appropriate. Also, the medium food lumps are really tiny.
Well you are correct on side of dog for each type of food. As Medium to them is all breeds that are under 35kg / 55 lbs, so on this you might want to stay for now with this food as your dog being only 16kg / 35lbs until the pup gets to be over 25kg/55lbs, then at this point you can decide to change to the maxi. I myself would consider staying with the medium unless this is not your standard pit bull and possibly a whopper style or ambully.

People's opinions about her size differ a lot. Some say she's growing fast, that she is quite big for her age, then some say the opposite. She is 18 weeks and 16 kg, adding 1 kg a week.Frankly do not worry about what others think about your dog on what it should or should not look like, you are the ONLY one that possibly saw the parents and if not well its all a guessing game. Just enjoy the pup and have fun


----------



## jfbprivate (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, Deb.

First, I don't worry about what other people have to say. I was just telling how it is.

Maybe you got me wrong. Royal Canin says Medium is for dogs that grow up to be 11–25 kg kg when ADULT, which is a difference, because it doesn't matter how heavy she is right now but will be then. That is why I was wondering, you know. And because I bet there is a reason why they would produce different food types. It is kind of hard to tell for a pit bull since the breed's individuals differ so much compared to other dogs.

Thanks again!

PS: I don't want to turn this into a discussion about food in general, however, I'm curious: What Do you think about Royal Canin then?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jfbprivate said:


> Thanks, Deb.
> 
> First, I don't worry about what other people have to say. I was just telling how it is.
> 
> ...


25 KG/55 lbs is the Standard ADULT weight for an American Pitbull Terrier


----------



## jfbprivate (Jun 11, 2010)

Says Wikipedia…I know. I've met quite a few that were heavier than that though.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jfbprivate said:


> Says Wikipedia&#8230;I know. I've met quite a few that were heavier than that though.


Nice to meet another know it all, j/k  LoL, Actually my apbt is 55 lbs. That is the standard weight says UKC. Ambully's & Staffordshire Terriers are typically larger & more bulky. Your dog is at the peak of it's growth spurt & will probably mellow out soon after


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jfbprivate said:


> Thanks, Deb.
> 
> First, I don't worry about what other people have to say. I was just telling how it is.
> 
> ...


Not a problem ... No I understood what you were talking about but I wanted to explain the foods as an adult this is why I stated what I did.

now about what I think about the food. Its GARBAGE in my book b/c they claim for breeds but if you read its all the same from breed to breed. Not to mention is has CORN WHEAT & SOY in it. To pay that price for fillers to me is just not worth it.


----------



## jfbprivate (Jun 11, 2010)

What would be your alternative, or what do you feed personally, if I may ask?


----------



## jfbprivate (Jun 11, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Nice to meet another know it all, j/k  LoL, Actually my apbt is 55 lbs. That is the standard weight says UKC. Ambully's & Staffordshire Terriers are typically larger & more bulky. Your dog is at the peak of it's growth spurt & will probably mellow out soon after


Actually, the American Pit Bull Terrier is the largest of the three kinds, followed by the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier being the smallest -- as far as I'm informed at least&#8230;  No offense!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jfbprivate said:


> Actually, the American Pit Bull Terrier is the largest of the three kinds, followed by the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier being the smallest -- as far as I'm informed at least&#8230; No offense!


Ok so since this thread when to sizing dog. From what I understand a TRUE PIT BuLL is only about 45 lbs Gaming lines. 
The pit bull of today in UKC is about 65 lbs 
AmStaff in AKC is about 80 lbs 
Staffie Bulls 35 lbs (use to have them)
Ambully what 75 to 90 lbs

So what would the Whopper Pit Bull be considered if its not a true pit bull / amstaff or a ambully?









Me looking at them would consider them a BANDOG like


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jfbprivate said:


> What would be your alternative, or what do you feed personally, if I may ask?


Blue Buffalo is a good food, it's what I feed my dog... Also I've heard good things about Nutro Ultra & Wellness 

Here's a link to another thread for food rating / comparison chart:

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## banana man (Jun 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Nice to meet another know it all, j/k  LoL, Actually my apbt is 55 lbs. That is the standard weight says UKC. Ambully's & Staffordshire Terriers are typically larger & more bulky. Your dog is at the peak of it's growth spurt & will probably mellow out soon after


i tought staffys are shorter that pitbulls not the other way round


----------



## banana man (Jun 14, 2010)

i heard some guy talking about his razor edge pitbull which is a true pitbull the guy thought he knew everything about pit lol well he said his is 105 pounds ..now can i ask is that a pit to you id say no ,,but he is addiment and call other peoples dogs bullys lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

banana man said:


> i heard some guy talking about his razor edge pitbull which is a true pitbull the guy thought he knew everything about pit lol well he said his is 105 pounds ..now can i ask is that a pit to you id say no ,,but he is addiment and call other peoples dogs bullys lol


I just go by what I read on UKC standards website & my personal breeder. I do not know much about the other close related 'breeds' aside from apbt - so I may have been off a little on the staffordshire bull terrier. For some reason I had thought the staffy was larger but I crossed my wires - whoops!

But hey, I guess it's possible to have a 105 lb pit bull, it can vary from dog to dog so maybe there's a flawed gene. In my own personal opinion I'd say there's some american bulldog in it's lineage.

LoL ps, like the name


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I just go by what I read on UKC standards website & my personal breeder. I do not know much about the other close related 'breeds' aside from apbt - so I may have been off a little on the staffordshire bull terrier. For some reason I had thought the staffy was larger but I crossed my wires - whoops!
> 
> But hey, I guess it's possible to have a 105 lb pit bull, it can vary from dog to dog so maybe there's a flawed gene. In my own personal opinion I'd say there's some american bulldog in it's lineage.
> 
> LoL ps, like the name


Lex Why does it have to be American Bulldog? I just posted with your fully ignored about the mixes and types .. I see more French Mastiff - Cane Corso - Presa Canario - Argentina Dogo mixed now since they are creating bigger pits and bandogs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Lex Why does it have to be American Bulldog? I just posted with your fully ignored about the mixes and types .. I see more French Mastiff - Cane Corso - Presa Canario - Argentina Dogo mixed now since they are creating bigger pits and bandogs.


Because typically when I come on here, it's after work & my brain is fried... American Bulldog was all I could think of at the moment - I mean nothing offensive by it . Those are other good breeds you listed though  & a refresher for me as well...

LoL, kind of random but have you ever seen the Seinfeld episode where everyone eats random finger foods with a fork & it drives Elaine coo coo, lol? Great episode


----------



## mihiri (Aug 5, 2021)

How much protein in the medium royal canin,


----------

